# Pipe clamp pen press?



## jbswearingen (Nov 1, 2011)

I saw a pic of one another member made recently, but cannot find it.

Can somebody point me to it?


----------



## BSea (Nov 1, 2011)

Here ya go.  Look at post #25

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1285502#post1285502


----------



## jbswearingen (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks a bunch!  My trouble was figuring out how to secure it to the table.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 1, 2011)

I might have to build me one of those.


----------



## jbswearingen (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, what set me over the edge (today) was a BEAUTIFUL amboyna burl chrome Vertex that I ruined when my hand screw clamped the coupler off-kilter, cracking the CA finish.


----------



## BSea (Nov 2, 2011)

jbswearingen said:


> Yeah, what set me over the edge (today) was a BEAUTIFUL amboyna burl chrome Vertex that I ruined when my hand screw clamped the coupler off-kilter, cracking the CA finish.


Just so you know, you can get these off-kilter too.  I've cracked a PR blank doing the same thing on my pipe clamp setup.  You just have to be careful.  I have since made it a habit to dress the ends of my tubes before pressing them together.


----------



## jbswearingen (Nov 2, 2011)

BSea said:


> jbswearingen said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, what set me over the edge (today) was a BEAUTIFUL amboyna burl chrome Vertex that I ruined when my hand screw clamped the coupler off-kilter, cracking the CA finish.
> ...




Yeah, I figured as much, but with your setup, I don't have to support or align the clamp, like I do with a my hand screw.  I only need to align the pen body.


----------



## jbswearingen (Nov 7, 2011)

BSea--

I made mine yesterday, but used a 10x16x2 piece of pine as the base so that it'll be mobile, yet stable.  Works great.  Thanks!


----------



## BSea (Nov 7, 2011)

jbswearingen said:


> BSea--
> 
> I made mine yesterday, but used a 10x16x2 piece of pine as the base so that it'll be mobile, yet stable.  Works great.  Thanks!


I thought about something like that too.  But so far, I've had no need to move it.  But I like how things evolve when people start adding to an idea.  And as I mentioned in that thread, I just borrowed the idea from someone else, and added my own little twist to make it work for me.


----------



## StephenM (Nov 7, 2011)

Wish I had a metal lathe.  You could use 1/2" pipe, turn it down to .74 or so and slip it into a dog hole on the bench.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 7, 2011)

Lowes does sell a 1/2" pipe clamp by Bessy.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 7, 2011)

StephenM said:


> Wish I had a metal lathe.  You could use 1/2" pipe, turn it down to .74 or so and slip it into a dog hole on the bench.



Do you mean 3/4" pipe?


----------



## jbswearingen (Nov 7, 2011)

StephenM said:


> Wish I had a metal lathe.  You could use 1/2" pipe, turn it down to .74 or so and slip it into a dog hole on the bench.




Or ream out one of the dog holes to accept the pipe.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Nov 7, 2011)

BSea said:


> jbswearingen said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, what set me over the edge (today) was a BEAUTIFUL amboyna burl chrome Vertex that I ruined when my hand screw clamped the coupler off-kilter, cracking the CA finish.
> ...



Sometimes I would still have problems with CA cracking if I had to press hard for tight fitting parts even with dressing the ends. So I started leaving the bushing in the opposite end when pushing in the first end and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## randyrls (Nov 7, 2011)

I just use my work bench vise.  If the jaws are steel, you may want to make a set of wooden jaw covers to keep from marring the pen / fittings.


----------



## StephenM (Nov 7, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> StephenM said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I had a metal lathe.  You could use 1/2" pipe, turn it down to .74 or so and slip it into a dog hole on the bench.
> ...




No, I have 3/4" dog holes and 1/2" pipe O.D. is .84


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 8, 2011)

StephenM said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > StephenM said:
> ...



I see.  

I clearly don't know much about pipe.  When I read 1/2", I assumed that it was outside diameter.  Inside makes much more sense when you think about it, however.


----------



## Rick P (Nov 8, 2011)

WOW over thinking guys! The quick grip type clamps are padded use as is, no modification needed. Just position the pen and start tightening the jaws, seats every pen every time without damaging it.


----------



## BSea (Nov 8, 2011)

Rick P said:


> WOW over thinking guys! The quick grip type clamps are padded use as is, no modification needed. Just position the pen and start tightening the jaws, seats every pen every time without damaging it.


The quick grip will definitely work.  I tried that method, but I think there is better control with the pipe clamp.  And turning the pipe down on a metal lathe might be a little more work, but isn't making something for your hobby part of the fun?  Just my 2¢.


----------



## Rick P (Nov 8, 2011)

It might be if my shop was bigger than a postage stamp. There were a couple of things I made to make life easier that are very helpful but for me the fun part is making beautiful pens, bowls, vessels and other turnings then watching faces light up when other folks get there hands on them.
........gonna do more of those other turnings after the holidays!


----------



## BSea (Nov 8, 2011)

Rick P said:


> It might be if my shop was bigger than a postage stamp. There were a couple of things I made to make life easier that are very helpful but for me the fun part is making beautiful pens, bowls, vessels and other turnings then watching faces light up when other folks get there hands on them.
> ........gonna do more of those other turnings after the holidays!


I think my shop uses the same postage stamp for a blueprint.  In fact what I call a shop, most people call a garage, Including my wife.  All my tools are on mobile bases including my bench, and I can still manage to get her car in there.  Why she wants to keep her car in my shop is beyond me.

On another note, I'd like to see some of the things you've made to make life easier.


----------



## StephenM (Nov 8, 2011)

Rick P said:


> WOW over thinking guys! The quick grip type clamps are padded use as is, no modification needed. Just position the pen and start tightening the jaws, seats every pen every time without damaging it.




I did that last night for the first time and it was quite easy.  I've been using my regular vise and things could get off kilter pretty easily.  

That being said, I'll probably just stick with the quick grip clamp - the pipe clamp would be cool it's probably just gadget fever for me.


----------



## moke (Nov 8, 2011)

StephenM said:


> Rick P said:
> 
> 
> > WOW over thinking guys! The quick grip type clamps are padded use as is, no modification needed. Just position the pen and start tightening the jaws, seats every pen every time without damaging it.
> ...


 
I have been mentoring a guy, and recommended that he use a quick grip type clamp, which he has been.  Last week he approached me with a problem.  The problem with it, is a plastic pad that is built to protect the wood.  That allow the pen to not hold the "back" side of the tube in the blank and if you do not have the tube in there well or have, like he was doing not waiting overnight to turn after glueing it will occasionally break the tube free. The moral of the story is to buy a clamp with a removable pad or make sure your tube is well glued.

I have been using a wood vise for a couple years now and never had any trouble, but you have to watch and see if the pen is square before applying pressure.


----------



## navycop (Nov 9, 2011)

I too have been using the quick grip clamp. It is getting harder for me to sqeeze it tight now. Also sometimes it gets buried under stuff on my bench. I think the pipe clamp has a better mechanical advantage and I only have to hold the pen. Instead of clamp in one hand and the blank in the other.


----------



## Bob844 (Nov 22, 2011)

StephenM said:


> Wish I had a metal lathe.  You could use 1/2" pipe, turn it down to .74 or so and slip it into a dog hole on the bench.




Wouldn't it be easier to bore a 7/8" hole in the benchtop with a spade bit?


----------



## StephenM (Nov 22, 2011)

Then it would have to be a dedicated pipe clamp hole and I'd never be able to use it for a dog hole.


----------

